# Gilmour tone test



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

Jesse Nestor - DG Backing Tracks #1: http://youtu.be/0K05QRorEfA

- - - Updated - - -

Jesse Nestor - DG Backing Tracks #2: http://youtu.be/F-xvQWQOBCw

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Jesse Nestor - DG Backing Tracks #3: http://youtu.be/c_cDExppIjc


----------



## Kirk Hiltz (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice job man!, beautiful playing. I love that site, Bjorn is quite knowledgable when it comes to Gilmour. I've tried various Gilmour tone attempts as well:

[video=youtube;GuOI03wfKK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuOI03wfKK8[/video]

and

Comfortably Numb (outro solo cover)


----------



## nest (Aug 17, 2006)

That sounded great! Really full.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You both sounded great!! Well done.


----------

